# Wii Bowling



## Katnapper (Jan 21, 2010)

Anyone else addicted to this game?  I love it... I'm trying to perfect my techniques.  Fun to play with the family!


----------



## Opivy (Jan 21, 2010)

I can't get into the wii. I don't feel like i'm doing anything - I just swing my arm around and somehow I'm doing alright.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jan 21, 2010)

Its seriously fun, just dont do this.


----------



## ismart (Jan 22, 2010)

I like the wii tennis. It's great when you have a group of people playing it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2010)

Wii soard fighting or archery! Just played it for 2 hours wating to go to birdwatching club.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 23, 2010)

Chase said:


> Wii soard fighting or archery! Just played it for 2 hours wating to go to birdwatching club.


What title are those games included on?


----------



## revmdn (Jan 23, 2010)

I was so into it for a while, just ended up getting back into my Xbox 360 though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> What title are those games included on?


I am not sure i was at a friends house. But if i had to guess i would say wii sports?


----------



## sbugir (Jan 23, 2010)

Chase said:


> I am not sure i was at a friends house. But if i had to guess i would say wii sports?


Wii Sports Resort, the newest one I believe.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 23, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Wii Sports Resort, the newest one I believe.


Holy blond cheerleader, Batman!

I LOVE THAT GAMEEEEE.


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 25, 2010)

I can't make myself like it... I need FullHD and awesome graphics to survive. That's why I got Sony


----------

